# Planned return to RC



## cwinters (May 4, 2005)

I am preparing(financially, and mentally) to return to the wonderful world of RC racing. I race onroad oval/road for many years. I have been out of it for about a half dozen years or so. I had a few questions I was hoping to get some input on:

1) Last time I raced, we were using NiCad batteries. Are there any websites out there with good info on taking care of the newer batteries (NiMh)?

2) What are considered good numbers on a 3700/3800 batteries?

This should be enough to start some interesting discussions.

Thanks for your input.
Chuck


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

cwinters said:


> 1) Last time I raced, we were using NiCad batteries. Are there any websites out there with good info on taking care of the newer batteries (NiMh)?


http://www.teampowerpush.com/ the new batts are pretty tough these days. most people run there packs 2 to 3 times a day, so it cuts down on having to have 4 race packs and seperate practice packs, you could get away with only having 2 to 3 packs and not worry about running them a few times. 



cwinters said:


> 2) What are considered good numbers on a 3700/3800 batteries?


 1.180+ for race packs anything below for practice. You dont NEED 1.18's just getting back into it though, you will need to worry about getting around the track first. What scale are you planning on racing 12th or touring? 10th pan?


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

www.Lefthander-rc.com

This is the place for the best batteries and all your oval needs. Checkout the SMC IB3800s. 1.195+ @ 35 amps. The best of any battery out there.


----------



## cwinters (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the inputs. 

Mr-Tamiya - I am hoping to jump right into 10th pan stock at my local track. I have an old Switchblade I am going to use for a while. It's old, but from what I saw, there isn't too much new in the pan car field. The touring cars look pretty cool. I may eventually give them a whirl.

Z-Main - You're right, the do seem to have everything I would need. Prices look good too.

What are you guys racing?

Chuck


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't worry about the Switchblade being too old. Until you get back on top of your driving it will do just fine. At my local track I run 6 cell stock with an old EV10LSD chassis plate with an SS rear pod. I've had this car for almost 10 years now and its one of the fastest cars in that class. Outside of home I run 4 cell stock and 4 cell 19t. I do use a new car in these classes as my antique just couldn't keep up in 4 cell. There are alot of good new cars. All have pretty much the same ideas in them. Each car has something a little different about each. But they have came along way from the SB days. Other sites to check for parts are Murdock R/C, and RC4Less.com. All of these guys are great to deal with and are good guys.


----------



## cwinters (May 4, 2005)

I was looking at some new cars, and you are right. They are all still about the same in the pancar arena. They all still even use T-Plates?!! 
As a side note, a _really_ long time ago, I wanted a car which was different from the 10L types of cars out there. I eventually decided on the TRC LynxII. That was a cool car  I don't think it ever really took off, but I did pretty good at my bumpy local track.


----------



## cwinters (May 4, 2005)

btw, any ideas on a decent 19t and 27t stock motor?


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Monster Stocks and Roar Stocks and D5 or Cobalt 19s. The Reedy Ti 19s are good too. For good motors ask Todd Putnam. He is one the best motor tuners and is very helpful.


----------



## tstickney1 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just returned after at least a fifeteen year layoff (actually, I couldn't even remember my last dirt race!). It went eirilly similiar to my very first dirt race about 20+ years ago... Lets just say it wasn't pretty!!!! I wasn't a complete menace out there, but I don't think I made anyone nervous either. What part of the world are you racing in?


----------



## cwinters (May 4, 2005)

I am currently preparing myself for the magnitude with which I will be destoryed. But, it will then just feel like the old days  Doesn't matter though because I had discovered that no matter how badly you lose, you can still have a good time at the track. The people make all the difference.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

be like me... retire and come back and retire and come back and retire so many times you forget everything and notice you have more gear than you can even plan on racing with  hAHahahhaha 

damn work..

oh look to the right.. under hobbytalk sponsors..

powerpush
maxamps
fusion etc etc
=)


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

My recomendation... if anyone in your area is running brushless... join them. Way less maintaince, and is most likely cheaper in the long run then brushed racing.


----------



## cwinters (May 4, 2005)

I have found that each time I return, I get a little better. Maybe it's wisedom with age


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

you got PM


cwinters said:


> I have found that each time I return, I get a little better. Maybe it's wisedom with age


----------



## cwinters (May 4, 2005)

What's PM?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

private message


----------



## cwinters (May 4, 2005)

thanks.


----------

